# Trinity



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey you terrible bowfisherpeople! :slimer:


Just wanted to let yall know there are a bunch of big gar stacked around the mouth of the river in the bay. We saw some bugguns! 5+ footers rolling all around the boat while fishing. Just wanted to give yall a heads up if anyone is looking for a few fish. Good luck and post a report.


----------

